# New here



## GJ's Mom (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi everyone, GJ's mom here(G is for Grebo and J is for Jingo) my two boys.They are both black DSH's age is 5yrs old on both of them (not from same litter).Grebo he is bout 10 lbs. Jingo he is 21lbs (<<big boned)hehe.
They live in Arizona,inside cats.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum; hope you like it here! Try and post pics, if you can!


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

*Welcome to the forum!! lovely kittys  *


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## GJ's Mom (Nov 29, 2004)

My two boys.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Gorgeous Grebo and Jingo   I like black cats very much (right now I've one on my lap, her 1/2 brother just walked away from under my desk..) Are they completly black..what is called ebony? Don't think I'ever seen an all black cat but it seems they exist..thanks for sharing


----------



## QuitasMommy (Nov 9, 2004)

~*~ Welcome...GJ are precious kitties...i love black cats ... well i like them all but the black ones just catch my eye..lol..~*~


----------



## beanandjerra (Nov 23, 2004)

hello, what pretty black cats


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome & great pics!


----------



## GJ's Mom (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Lovely cats! I love black kitties!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

GJ's Mom said:


> Thank you


You're welcome!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow they are so handsome. They look just like this kitty that lives downstairs from me! Anyways welcome aboard :!:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Warm Welcome from Tucson to you. I love black kitties. We enjoy pictures here too! *


----------



## GJ's Mom (Nov 29, 2004)

Mitts & Tess...I live in mesa,(small world)hehehe...and thanks all for the welcome's


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Welcome! I'm in Phoenix!


----------

